# 5 of my recent soaps...



## soapcakes (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been working on a few new ones, shifting into winter soaps now:

Blackberries & Cream: 











Caramel Apple & Gingersnap:





Christmas Candy:





Polar bears...lol!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 25, 2012)

They look amazing.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy soapy love!!!!!!!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 26, 2012)

beautiful. i really love the sparkle/shimmer on your tops


----------



## MKristen (Sep 26, 2012)

Love love love!!!! The Christmas candy is my absolute favorite!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2012)

They all look wonderful but I have to admit the Christmas Candy and Blackberries are my favorites.  I love the layered swirl and how you did the tops. 

 

 The polar bears are a cute touch, too.


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 26, 2012)

So astoundingly beautiful!  You are one truly talented lady!!!


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 26, 2012)

Wonderful-looking soap.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 26, 2012)

Aw, thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate your nice comments!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 27, 2012)

Holy crap batman!  Those are some fantastic looking soaps!  I now have soap envy! :shock:


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow oh wow pretty is a understatement


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 27, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Holy crap batman!  Those are some fantastic looking soaps!  I now have soap envy! :shock:



Me too!  But at least it's better than that other kind of envy!


----------



## stephasafari (Sep 27, 2012)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
WOWZERS! 
I only hope that some day I can make soap even HALF as gorgeous as this!


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 27, 2012)

Ditto every compliment posted!  I just really love them all.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody, I'm feeling the soapy love  :mrgreen:


----------



## dirrdee (Sep 29, 2012)

beautiful, beautiful soaps!!  Totally jealous!!!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!  I love them all.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you dirrdee and Judy!


----------



## Soap Techniques (Oct 1, 2012)

Gorgeous soaps!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 1, 2012)

You are a true soap artist -- and so versatile! I love them all but the polar bear concept is pure genius!


----------



## Bama (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in love with the red and white soap. I have ordered the red to see what I can come up with. I ordered the column mold from BB too.  Just hope I can make my colors look as pretty as yours. Theyare awesome


----------



## Cake Baby (Oct 5, 2012)

The hot process and cold process picture is awesome. Very cool to see the difference there!


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you Fata Morgana, Lisa, and Cake Baby!
Bama, I hope you get your red color soon, it's my favorite red so far! Make sure you post pictures of your soap


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW, simply beautiful soaps!


----------



## Loolee (Oct 10, 2012)

what did you use to get that fabulous red???

Those are lovley!


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks soaptrotter and Loolee, I really appreciate it!

Loolee, I used Tomato Red liquid colorant from Nature's Garden


----------



## drealmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty soap!


----------

